# Tech vs noter dame



## schleylures (Sep 13, 2015)

What you think. 1 1/2 look t in dog going in think we win by at least 10.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2015)

No guarantees here bro, gonna be a tough one.  Will be glad to eek out a W.


----------



## groundhawg (Sep 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No guarantees here bro, gonna be a tough one.  Will be glad to eek out a W.



Sure hope you guys can win.  Will take it by 1 point or 50 just put ND down.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 13, 2015)

GT wins by 17 or more


----------



## srb (Sep 13, 2015)

*This !*



groundhawg said:


> Sure hope you guys can win.  Will take it by 1 point or 50 just put ND down.



Go gt...


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 13, 2015)

I make no bold predictioms - we will line it up Saturday and see. GO JACKETS!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck Red Neck (Sep 13, 2015)

So far we have looked great.  

This will be our test.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Sep 13, 2015)

I believe we have a chance.

Will be there in the nosebleed seats to see it.

If our D can slow them down, we will have a good chance.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2015)

Tech will win this game by 4 TD's


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2015)

Brown just jinxed us .


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2015)

tek will go undefeated and get in the playoff. the acc is way down. this is your year Quack.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brown just jinxed us .



I was dead serious. Tech is fo real this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> tek will go undefeated and get in the playoff. the acc is way down. this is your year Quack.



 Thats just wrong,,,,,


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brown just jinxed us .



that was his thugish intent.........

jt


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> that was his thugish intent.........
> 
> jt






Thug6 just put the death roll jinx on us.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> that was his thugish intent.........
> I promise it was not.
> jt





Hooked On Quack said:


> Thug6 just put the death roll jinx on us.



6 did try  but I reversed it. No worries!


----------



## weagle (Sep 13, 2015)

I think the Jackets take care of business.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2015)

Rudy, Rudy, Rudy, Rudy . . .


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thug6 just put the death roll jinx on us.



uga will boat race ucse and bamurr by 21 over oled miss...

jt


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 13, 2015)

dont jinx the team playing USCjr

heres a carp


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 14, 2015)

Heres a tasty bass to stop the bama jinx


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 14, 2015)

It's Notre Dame not Noter Dame And with a backup QB it wont be much of a game.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> It's Notre Dame not Noter Dame And with a backup QB it wont be much of a game.



Rong. ND has a big power rushing offense and a decent overall defense. GT has an as yet untested defense and a high powered offense.
ND losing their QB last week will limit them in the passing game, but can the Tech defense stop the run is the big question.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 14, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Rong. ND has a big power rushing offense and a decent overall defense. GT has an as yet untested defense and a high powered offense.
> ND losing their QB last week will limit them in the passing game, but can the Tech defense stop the run is the big question.



Notre Dame struggled and had to come from behind to beat Virginia,also there D didn't look very good thru the first three quarters.....tech by 10.  
DeShone Kizer is not just inexperienced, he's extremely inexperienced.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 14, 2015)

Feel tech rips nd a new one


----------



## 4bob4 (Sep 14, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Rong. ND has a big power rushing offense and a decent overall defense. GT has an as yet untested defense and a high powered offense.
> ND losing their QB last week will limit them in the passing game, but can the Tech defense stop the run is the big question.



The run was about all we could stop against Tulane this weekend.  I think we'll have what it takes to win this one.

I'm hoping by 2 TD's but we shall see Saturday.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 14, 2015)

I absolutely despise anything GT but I feel they will dismantle ND this weekend.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 14, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Rong. ND has a big power rushing offense and a decent overall defense. GT has an as yet untested defense and a high powered offense.
> ND losing their QB last week will limit them in the passing game, but can the Tech defense stop the run is the big question.



This ^ which is the which-a-why I picked ND. In my heart of hearts I'm hoping the bees demolish the Irish. I shouldn't, but I am.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


> This ^ which is the which-a-why I picked ND. In my heart of hearts I'm hoping the bees demolish the Irish. I shouldn't, but I am.



Well, yeah. Hoping the Golden Domers go down in a disgraceful spiral of smoking carnage would be an awesome sight.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 14, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, yeah. Hoping the Golden Domers go down in a disgraceful spiral of smoking carnage would be an awesome sight.



tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 14, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, yeah. Hoping the Golden Domers go down in a disgraceful spiral of smoking carnage would be an awesome sight.





Matthew6 said:


> tell us how you really feel.



Sounds like how I feel about the Vols..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sounds like how I feel about the Vols..



I'm ready to see the avatars after yalls game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 14, 2015)

wow. i just noticed all the thugs are in this thread


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 14, 2015)

oops. we have a huskerthug round us.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> oops. we have a huskerthug round us.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2015)

yep this game is one of two that I haven't decided who to pick yet.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 14, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


>



go huskers


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 14, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm ready to see the avatars after yalls game.



Too many sissy Vols to have a bet..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 14, 2015)

Go Jackets! You bugs better not let me down like you did against BYU 2 years ago..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


>








She's a cutie !!  I'd stawk 'er !!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Too many sissy Vols to have a bet..



Whattttt. 

They probably aren't aware you're willing to bet avys. They all have you on ignore.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 14, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


>





Nice


----------



## tcward (Sep 14, 2015)

Tech will win with little problem.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 14, 2015)

Can they both lose??? I dislike ND, but I HATE tech so Go ND!!! That being said I think the maggots win by 14+.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 14, 2015)

Tech by 10... I hope they are undefeated when they face UGA at end of year.... and not after.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


> This ^ which is the which-a-why I picked ND. In my heart of hearts I'm hoping the bees demolish the Irish. I shouldn't, but I am.



That in red was totally unnecessary! Totally unnecessary, elfiii! Give yourself 2 infractions for typing such nonsense!  

I also think GT will beat ND. GT looks about as good as anyone I've watched so far this year. I know the tish for Tech hasn't been all that great, but still, GT looks scary good so far with their passing and running game.

And yes, it's too bad they both can't lose!


----------



## 4bob4 (Sep 15, 2015)

Old Winchesters said:


> Tech by 10... I hope they are undefeated when they face UGA at end of year.... and not after.



Funny... I have the exact same wish for UGA....


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Whattttt.
> 
> They probably aren't aware you're willing to bet avys. They all have you on ignore.



The bet is slayer has to move back to his home here in chatsworth and live in a single wide on a little half acre lot I own. WITH a tennessee flag flying on the porch. Now you guys may have to help him find a trailer though. Right 6?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> The bet is slayer has to move back to his home here in chatsworth and live in a single wide on a little half acre lot I own. WITH a tennessee flag flying on the porch. Now you guys may have to help him find a trailer though. Right 6?



And what's in it for me? If I win you leave GA and move to Knoxville? That would be a plus! One less Vol in Georgia..

Oh wait... You won't see this post cause I already hurt your little feelings...


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And what's in it for me? If I win you leave GA and move to Knoxville? That would be a plus! One less Vol in Georgia..
> 
> Oh wait... You won't see this post cause I already hurt your little feelings...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


>



The only Vols that talk about how nice Knoxville is are the ones that don't live in that septic tank..


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 15, 2015)

Unicoidawg said:


> Can they both lose??? I dislike ND, but I HATE tech so Go ND!!! That being said I think the maggots win by 14+.



I can understand this - I would pull for Notre Dame against the stinkin' mutts. The same holds true for every other CFB team  -I'm a Gamecock this weekend....

Just GOFH.  

jt


----------



## dixiejacket (Sep 16, 2015)

*Tech v. ND*

Hoping for a Jacket win.  Just hard to get a read with the schedule so far and the injuries and all.  Flying out tonight, going to spend a couple of days in Amish country (Shipshewana) and then to South Bend on Saturday.


----------



## 4bob4 (Sep 16, 2015)

dixiejacket said:


> Hoping for a Jacket win.  Just hard to get a read with the schedule so far and the injuries and all.  Flying out tonight, going to spend a couple of days in Amish country (Shipshewana) and then to South Bend on Saturday.



Yell loud!  I wish I could be there!

GO JACKETS!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 16, 2015)

Tech puts a whooping on the Irish.


----------



## caughtinarut (Sep 16, 2015)

Tech will win but i am just concerned about the pass defense.


----------



## riprap (Sep 16, 2015)

Tech by 42.


----------



## riprap (Sep 16, 2015)

Rudy might get to play.


----------



## schleylures (Sep 17, 2015)

Ruby was off sides


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2015)

riprap said:


> Rudy might get to play.



Finally.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Finally.


----------



## saltysenior (Sep 19, 2015)

riprap said:


> Rudy might get to play.



Rudy played pretty good.


----------

